# Suddenly nervous on walks



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We've just got back from a lovely weekend in Christchurch where Lolly (13 weeks) enjoyed spending time with her cousin cockapoo who is 5 months old. They both enjoyed lots of lovely long walks together. They also had lots of spell of rough and tumble which at times seemed to get a bit too aggressive 

We got back yesterday afternoon and I tried to take Lolly for a walk but she wouldn't have any of it. She kept backing up, whimpering and just wanted to get home again so I gave up thinking maybe she was tired. Well we've got up this morning and the same happened again so I decided to carry her to the park hoping that once we were there she would remember all the lovely smells and other dogs she could meet. But no she just wanted to go home. On the way to the park (when I tried to walk her she just dug her heels in and cried but on the way home she was at full pull and run if allowed  

She was obviously very nervous as I could feel she was shaking while I was carrying her. Is she just missing walking with another dog?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy was like that for a long time. Refusing to walk out of the village and pulling like mad to get back once we had turned around. We did a few things that worked:
* took her in the car then to a new place for a walk, 
* jogged with her, then she would move
* very firm instructions, not picking her up, praise when she did walk
* puppy socialisation classes (probably the most effective)

She did grow out of it, but it did take a while - good luck xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just wondered if it was anything to do with the lead? Whether you had walked her off the lead and she doesn't want to walk on the lead? The only problem I've ever had like that was when I first tried to walk Dylan on lead. It was the lead he disliked, not the walk. Other than that, it may be that she's feeling a bit off-colour, and if so, it will soon pass. Sorry, can't be more helpful, but I'm sure Dylan will sort her out when we see you!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I don't think it's the lead as we walked both on and off lead whilst away.

She may be a little off colour as she had a bit of runny poo this morning (I've put it down to the edible chew bone I gave her which she wolfed down - we won't buy another one of those!)


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Janet,

Being slightly "off colour" is a classic reason for not wanting to go walkies ! 
Any stomach discomfort would be felt whilst in motion so to speak - but amazing how their enthusiasm changes when you point them in the direction of "home" !

The tussle Lolly had with her cousin could have worried her a little with regards to a "bigger dog" being so much more dominant / aggressive - but the fact that they were friends and the play was in patches sounds like she obviously handled it OK.

I would think Lolly's worry could be more of a fear of something she'll pass / meet on her walk - I (in my past Life) had a little Norfolk Terrier "Willow" and she suddenly decided that she would not walk a certain route (one of 3 we took "around the block" at home). The others she was fine with - and the power she developed in deciding HOME was the only option, if we had taken that specific route, was huge.
Dogs do only tend to have a "Fight or Flight" reaction to most un-nerving situations - and we were perplex as to this sudden total change in her - we tested all the normal theories - and eventually found it to be that - en-route - there was a hidden garden gate and periodically the owner's Staffy would be there and roar up to it with lips curled back; teeth forward and a bark that would liquify any Postman ! It's "chain" only allowed it to get within a couple of feet of the gate - and it was not always there - but for Willow the "possibility" of the Staffy being there was too much for her to deal with - and as such "flight" became her only option (especially as the first time it happened Willow basically launched herself into orbit !).

I wonder if through some lateral thinking detective work - whether a "cause" might come to light ?.......if not - try some doggy CBT (Cognitive Behavioural Therapy) - in other words - gain her confidence again one small step at a time - with lots of treats and praise.

Stephen x


----------



## Keira's mum (May 18, 2011)

Keira went through a phase of being reluctant to go on walks when she was around 5 months old. It started just after we'd come back from a week away & also coincided with my daughters going back to school. We thought it was the change in routine that upset her as we got her at the start of the summer holidays & she was used to them being around most of the time. We got through it with lots of treats, a bit of carrying as she was usually ok if we got to the end of our road & if we really weren't getting anywhere, trying to get her to walk a few more steps in the direction we wanted to go before turning for home, so it was 'our' decision to go home rather than Keira's. She has grown out of it but it took a while and was quite frustrating at times. In hind sight I think more puppy classes would have been beneficial but I couldn't get to the only one's available locally at the times they were on. Good luck!


----------

